# Creature Catelogue Idea - RL Monster Tag/Area



## Nyaricus (Jun 6, 2006)

Aus Snow, myself and another poster or two had talked about this in a thread in House Rules which has subsequently gotten lost. The idea was to have an area or descriptor/tag for real life monsters which have been statted up, in a realistic way.

For example, Nymphs and Dryads would not be different creatures, they'd be all Nymphs with different names and abilities depending on area they're from - Oreads would have mountain powers, Dryads the Forests, Limionaids the meadows (IIRC), etc. Goblins would be statted as earth faries, etc. These monsters would be designed so as to be appropriate challenges for how powerful they were in myths, etc, and to reflect the actual religion/folklore/myths behind them.

I think this is a great idea, and I already have a few critters designed for my homebrew waiting to be posted. So, any chance for this to become a reality? What does the community think?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 6, 2006)

A "Life-Like" category?


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 6, 2006)

Maybe Mythological Creatures or just Mythology or Folklore might be more appropriate.

Would that tag be used frequently though?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

> Oreads would have mountain powers, Dryads the Forests, Limionaids the meadows (IIRC)




I've never heard of Limionaids, and neither has Google (are you sure you didn't mean Lemonaid? ), which inclines me to believe that they do not exist.  But here are the brief summaries I made for the actual ancient Greek Nymph types

[SBLOCK=Nymphs]Aurai: 
-2 Str, +6 Dex, -2 Con, +2 Wis, +2 Cha
Flighty and capricious, breeze nymphs are born from the winds that peregrinate across the vast spaces of Amaranthia. Graceful and seeming to glide across the ground as they walk, those who take levels in Nymph eventually gain wings, able to soar through the sky like the winds themselves. They receive symbiosis from resting languidly in areas of high winds, unaffected by the gales compared to mere mortals, save for gentle zephyrs that tousle their hair about, a sensation that the Aurai enjoy. Aurai colouring depends on which sort of wind they represent, but skin is often creamy white with pastel-coloured hair and eyes.

Anthousai:
-2 Str, +2 Dex, -2 Con, +2 Wis, +6 Cha
The loveliest of nymphs, they are sometimes classified together with the cloud nymphs if for no better reason than that they are nurtured by the life-giving rain. They are delicate and fragile, but kind, although some are good-naturedly prideful of their beauty. Those who take levels in Nymph receive an additional beauty effect, and they receive symbiosis from luxuriantly resting in a field of flowers, basking in the sunlight or bathing in the nourishing rain; like a vascular plant, the process is expedited based on exposed surface area, so they prefer to do this nude. Anthousa skin tone varies, although their hair and eyes are always vibrantly coloured, like flowers.

Oceanids/Nephelai: 
-2/-4 Str, +4 Dex, -2 Con, +0/+2 Int, +2/+4 Wis, +4/+2 Cha
Sometimes classed together, the Oceanids are airy cloud nymphs whereas the Nephelai are sly ephemeral mist nymphs. They are born from the evaporation of water from their father, the ocean, hence the name. Those who take levels in Nymph eventually gain the ability to enter gaseous form, and they receive symbiosis from rain or fog and mist, respectively. Oceanids and Nephelai have pale skin and wispy hair, but the Oceanids tend to have more colour in their hair and their eyes, which are wider and kinder, whereas the Nephelai's are narrower and coy. 

Daphniai: 
-2 Str, +4 Dex, +2 Wis, +2 Cha
Named after Daphne, a legendary Dryad who is rumoured to be the first Laurel-Tree Nymph, the Daphniai are often somewhat shy compared to other Nymphs, but quick and agile, often enjoying playful games of tag amongst the trees with their fellows. Like most Dryads, Daphniai who take levels in Nymph can gain a Treestride ability, and they receive symbiosis from contact with laurel trees, often resting peacefully against the trunk or tangled lovingly within the branches. Daphniai often have white, green, or pink hair, and eyes of the latter two colours.

Sykei:
+2 Dex, -2 Int, +2 Wis, +4 Cha
Friendly and full of energy, the Sykei enjoy socialising with other nymphs and different sorts of people. Like most Dryads, Sykei who take levels in Nymph can gain a Treestride ability, and they receive symbiosis from contact with fig trees, often chatting good-naturedly with friends under the fig tree's shade. Sykei often have dark violet, nearly black, hair, although red is not unknown, and their eyes tend to be either dark or a mellow pink.

Karyai:
-2 Str, +2 Dex, -2 Con, +2 Int, +2 Wis, +4 Cha
The Karyai are coy, alluring nymphs who thrive on passion. Karyai who take levels in Nymph can gain an Attraction ability, which allows them to influence other more easily, and they receive symbiosis from contact with hazelnut trees or by lounging on large piles of the nuts themselves, often good friends with the curious squirrels who enjoy munching on the hazelnuts occasionally. Karyai usually have rich creamy brown hair, the colour of a healthy hazelnut, and their eyes tend to brown or green. If they were to meet humans, this would make them somewhat easier to disguise as such.

Ameploi:
-2 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Int, +4 Cha
The nymphs of the grape vine enjoy new experiences and guiding others towards such, often using their effusive charm to lower their companions' inhibitions. Some would call them reckless, but their search for new pleasures often keeps them well-informed. Ameploi who take levels in Nymph gain a Wisdom draining ability, much like the Siren's Intelligence-draining touch, which they use to lower the inhibitions of others who are too much of a stick-in-the-mud for the Ameploi's taste, and they receive symbiosis from entwining themselves among the vines of the grape plant. Although they do not need to eat, Ameploi enjoy having grapes placed in their mouth while they lie in comfort, savouring the delicious taste and gathering the seeds to help nw vines grow. Ameploi tend to have hair and eyes of various striking shades of violet, red-violet, and green.

Kraneiai:
-2 Str, +2 Dex, +6 Cha
Kraneiai are kind and compassionate, and the typical Kraneia is known for her good-natured ability to make friends with anyone, even those to whose goals she is mortally opposed, always willing to forgive and forget past transgressions and allow people to start anew. Even enemies feel hesitant about attacking a blithe and seemingly-naive Kraneia, so those who take levels in Nymph can gain the ability to give those striking them a morale penalty to attack and damage. They receive symbiosis from contact with cherry trees, and they are always delighted to show a new friend the beautiful rebirth of the cherry trees in the spring. Kraneiai have hair that tends to fall within the range of white to delicate pink to bright red, and their eyes are most commonly a friendly bright-pink. 

Haliai/Nereids:
-2/-4 Str, +2 Dex, +2/+4 Int, +4 Cha
Haliai are the quick-thinking, crafty, and everchanging, while Nereids, a clique of Haliai, are even moreso than most. Haliai who take levels in Nymph can gain the ability to change to a few favourite forms to suit their moods. They receive symbiosis from soaking nude in salt water, with the water at least above their belly-button. Haliai often have blue, turquoise, or green hair, and eyes of similar hues.

Naiads:
-4 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Int, +2 Wis, +4 Cha
Naiads are sometimes divided into Pegaiai (Springs), Krinaiai (Fountains), Potameids (Rivers and Streams), Limnads (Lakes), and Eleionomai (Marshes), although all of these mainly share the same characteristics. Naiads are friendly, playful, and kind, hoping to experience refreshing bliss and help others do so as well. Naiads who take levels in Nymph can gain the ability to navigate through water as a natural swimmer and inspire bliss in themselves and others. They receive symbiosis from soaking nude in bodies of fresh water according to their type, with the water at least above their belly-button, and they love to play in the water socially, with friends and strangers alike, often splashing water on their comrades who are slower in the water, and then giggling as they swim just beyond reach of a counterassault. Lakes and ponds full of nude and playful Naiads are often the first stop for voyeuristic visitors from the stars. Naiads often have blue, turquoise, blonde, or light-brown hair, though their eyes are usually vibrant blue.

Oreads:
+2 Dex, +2 Con, -2 Int, +4 Cha
Athletic and spirited, Oreads are Nymphs of the Mountains, and sometimes of the Mountain Pine trees as well, and they are often good-naturedly competitive, given to friendly teasing. Oreads who take levels in Nymph gain the ability to temporarily become more stonelike, like the mountain. They receive symbiosis from running freely along the mountains with the wind blowing against them as they go, often in a laughing race between one or more Oreads. Oreads often have earthen-brown or stony-grey hair, although a dark forest-green is common among those who embody the mountain pines. Eyes are often grey, brown, or sky blue.

Meliai:
+2 Dex, +2 Con, -4 Int, +2 Wis, +4 Cha
Also known as the "First Nymphs," Meliai were born from the ash trees before any of the other nymph types. Not very bright, but still loving and loyal, Meliai normally live carefree lives, although they are favoured for courtships by sexist offworlders who don't want their partner to be an intellectual contender but love a pretty face. Meliai are basically split between two main personality types based on Intelligence, wherein the first sort perpetually have the minds of young girls in the body of voluptuous mature women, and others are mature but just not brilliant. Meliai who take levels in Nymph gain the Treestride ability, like many Dryads. They receive symbiosis from contact with ash trees, and so they are often found playing near such trees. Their hair is often green or brown, although the vibrant red of the mountain ash's berries or the whites and pinks of its blossoms are not unknown. Eyes tend to be green, brown, or pink.

Hamadryads:
-2 Str, +2 Con, +4 Wis, +2 Cha
Hamadryads are stalwart, loyal, and stately nymphs, taller than most other dryads, always ready to protect their friends and their trees. Hamadryads who take levels in Nymph gain powers that strengthen their resolve and staunch defense of those around them. They receive symbiosis from contact with oak trees, and they will often make their homes inside of large oaks, living in harmony with the other animals which make their home within. Hamadryad hair and eye colouring is reminiscent of the typical "D&D Dryad" with greens and browns common, but more colourful reds, golds, and oranges appearing in the autumn. Their eyes are usually a steady brown or green.

Meliads:
-4 Str, +2 Dex, +4 Wis, +4 Cha
Meliads, also sometimes known as Epimelids (especially to outlanders, who have trouble distinguishing 'Meliads' from 'Meliai'), are joyous and sharing nymphs, who love giving gifts and seeing their friends and loved ones enjoy the pleasure of plenty. Meliads who take levels in Nymph can donate the energy of their soulful bounty, giving them benefits. They receive symbiosis from contact with fruit trees of a type appropriate to the specific Meliad, for instance apples, and they often carry some of the most delicious, perfect, and lovely specimens of their associated fruit to give to any hungry animals or foreigners that they meet. Meliad hair colours vary dramatically, based on the rainbow of colours of different fruit that exist in Amaranthia and nowhere else. Their eyes vary similarly.

Lampaids:
-2 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Int, +2 Wis +2 Cha
Elusive and lonely, the somewhat rare Lampaids live sad and solitary lives underground, where they keep their selfless vigil for the hidden dangers that lurk below Amaranthia that the proponents of Amaranthian tourism never wish to reveal. They are named partially for their ability to create a gentle colourful phosphorescent glow, which illuminates them as if they had been targetted by Faerie Fire. They are usually overjoyed to meet and talk to others, as they are used to being alone, but they don't like it. Those who heartlessly ignore Lampaids will leave most of them in tears, but some Lampaids are desperate enough to attempt to use force to make such people to stay with them for a while and talk. Lampaids who take levels in Nymph can create stronger glows that protect the Lampaid and any friends nearby, though the latter are rare underground. They receive symbiosis from curling up near stalagmites, underground fungi, and any other natural feature underground, which makes them rather useful in a "typical" D&D dungeon-crawling game. Lampaids often have light pastel colours that set them out from their dark surroundings, reminiscent of rare subterranean jewels, and that look beautiful when matched with their innate glow.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 6, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I've never heard of Limionaids, and neither has Google (are you sure you didn't mean Lemonaid? ), which inclines me to believe that they do not exist.  But here are the brief summaries I made for the actual ancient Greek Nymph types
> 
> [SBLOCK=Nymphs]Aurai:
> -2 Str, +6 Dex, -2 Con, +2 Wis, +2 Cha
> ...





Sweet!  Got anything else like that?


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

That's for your neospelljammer gestault campaign though, so they're LA something or other...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Sweet!  Got anything else like that?



 Anything like that which comes more-or-less directly from mythology?  I have stuff floating in my head, but I never wrote it down.  I'm not sure how much interest there is, really.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> That's for your neospelljammer gestault campaign though, so they're LA something or other...




Would you really want your Nymphs to be LA +0 though?


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 6, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Anything like that which comes more-or-less directly from mythology?  I have stuff floating in my head, but I never wrote it down.  I'm not sure how much interest there is, really.




Things from mythology, creature variants.  Either/or.  I like the idea of different types of nymphs.  I might have to use that for my campaign, even if it's not a 'neospelljammer gestault campaign'.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Things from mythology, creature variants.  Either/or.  I like the idea of different types of nymphs.  I might have to use that for my campaign, even if it's not a 'neospelljammer gestault campaign'.



 These are base races in my setting, and that's why some of the descriptions mention taking levels in Nymph to get more abilities.  The fluff should be easily usable in any setting.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2006)

Sorry to threadcromance--but earlier in this thread, I mentioned having never heard of Limionaids.  However, today I came across Leimonids, which are pasture nymphs--that must have been what you were thinking Nyaricus.


----------



## Nyaricus (Oct 25, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sorry to threadcromance--but earlier in this thread, I mentioned having never heard of Limionaids.  However, today I came across Leimonids, which are pasture nymphs--that must have been what you were thinking Nyaricus.



heh, no problem. Cool that you found them, and sorry for not coming back to this thread.

In any case, when are we seeing those new tags, moderators


----------

